# Polarizacion del tda8571



## Courage_faces (May 20, 2008)

hola a todos en la comunidad.
hace unos dias adquiri el amplificador 4x40 tda8571 y lo he armado segun la especificacion de la hoja de datos, pero lo puedo conseguir que me funcione. cabe mencionar que solo nesesito una salida asi que solo alimento el pin 1 y3 el pin 15 a +Vdd los demas 3 no los alimento porque no lo nesesito...
alguien sabe que es lo que se conecta al pin 9? y 
cualquier comentario es de ayuda, desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 22, 2008)

primera pregunta: para que armaste semejante integrado si solo necesitabas una salida?
segundo: tiene alimentacion en 4 patitas: 1, 8, 16, 23, mas alla de que solo uses la 3.
tercero: masa va a 5 patitas: 3, 6, 12, 18, 21. creo q tu error esta en la 12.
cuarto: sabes cual de las cuatro entradas de este cuadrafonico es la de tu etapa de amplificación?: segun el esquema es la "10", a lo mejor estas conectandolo mal.

quinto: la patita nueve no figura en el esquema, no se conecta.
sexto: este integrado se conecta a 12volts, con una alimentacion para maxima potencia de 10 amperios, pero como solo utilizas una salida, puedes alimentarlo con2,5 amperes.

espero t haya servido.

saludos.


----------



## Courage_faces (May 23, 2008)

gracias por tu respuesta y es que este amplificador me lo regalaron en la bolsita como nuevo..voy a comprar los capacitores y vor armarlo con 2 salidas para el R y 2 para el L y ahi te aviso como me fue..


----------



## Courage_faces (May 24, 2008)

este amplificador es una total stafa... tan solo entrega 22w reales.. y yo pensando que entregaria 40 W jajajaja.... 
no se los recomiendo por su relacion calidad/precio


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 24, 2008)

Amigo, voy a usar una simple formula fisica que dice:

el circuito funciona con 12 voltios y un maximo consumo de 10 amperes. como potencia es igual a voltaje por intensidad, supongo que este circuito consume 120watts de potencia.

teniendo en cuenta que tiene "4 salidas de 40watts", eso es un total de 160watts.
la eficiencia en este integrado seria...

133,34 % de eficiencia!

por favor, se sabe que es una ESTAFA!.

suponiendo que tiene 4 salidas de 20watts, ya tenemos 80 watts, lo cual nos da un 66,67% de eficiencia, lo cual ya es demasiado.

a mi entender este integrado solo puede disipar unos 15 watts reales por canal y con una distorcion mayor al 10%, lo cual obviamente es una....

PORQUERIA!

saludos.


----------



## Courage_faces (May 26, 2008)

tienes toda la razon..! y es que estoy armando un teatro en casa..! y con este integrado alimento 4 bocinas para los sonidos emvolventes, ya he diseñado y armado los filtros, tanto los pasa banda y el pasa bajo, ahora que amplificador me recomindas para el subwoofer que ande de unos 30 a 50 watts reales? a proposito este programita este lido para diseñar filtros..!

aki les dejo el link para los que esten interesados:








http://www.electronictechsupport.com/FPsetup.exe


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 31, 2008)

Amigo, concidero que 30 watts reales, son bastante tirando a mucho para una casa. yo tengo una etapa de 30+30 y la uso para cumpleaños de 15 y fiestas medianas.

un buen amplificador, con distrocion nula, uns eficiencia del 60%, que funciona con +-24V y 1Ah, es el TDA2050.
disipa mas de 25w a 4 ohms. con una distorcion muy baja. otro beneficio para tu sub es que trabaja desde los 20Hz hasta unos 18kHz.

las frecuencias bajas t las reproduce barbaro..

t dejo un circuito y el esquema.


----------



## jechu094 (Ene 3, 2009)

bueno yo tengo pensado la construccion de un 3.1 sencillo con este integrado no importa que de 15watts porque la verdad quiero hacer algo sencillo, que tal es para ese uso, que "adaptaciones" se le pueden hacer para conseguir la mayor calidad sonora

tambien acepto circuitos sencillos y economicos para este proyecto


----------



## robertomollo (Abr 22, 2009)

Saludos.

Quisiera reabrir este tema.
Por probar compre TDA8571J, pero no logro hacerlo funcionar. Ahora no quiero desperdiciar el CI.
Tengo varias dudas:
A la pata 12 le van todos los negativos de la entrada de señal de audio y ahi muere? No tengo que meterle a gnd o a masa (hacerle puente al negativo)?
La pata 9 sale una resistencia y este va al positivo o puede ir suelto sin conexión?
En la patita 9 tengo que armarle Diagnostic output?
La patita 15: Va directo al positivo o tengo que armar lo que especifica (resistencia un diodo mas un condensador, luego recien al positivo)?

No me acuerdo donde lei que la patita 12 si se conecta a masa el CI hace corte, pero tambien veo que en algunos circuitos esta conectado a masa, no comprendo...

Si alguien me pudiera ayudar para armarlo estare en deuda...
Les mando una imagen del TDA8560Q


----------



## jechu094 (May 1, 2009)

bueno si es el tda 8571 aqui te mando el link del circuito, comparalo con tu circuito, y nos cuentas.
de todas formas si ese es el cirtuito que intentas armar la pata 9 no tiene uso y la 15 tampoco, seria de ayuda ver el diagrama de donde te guiastes, espero tu respuesta

tda 8560q: 

http://cxem.net/sound/amps/amp39-1.jpg

tda 8571j: 

http://ccc.domaindlx.com/Nastase/2/Amplificatoare scheme/40Wx4 TDA8571.htm


----------



## germantoobe (Ago 31, 2009)

Que Buenos Comentarios y aportes, bueno solo quiero decir que este amplificador segun he leido otorga 20w por canal con altavoces de 8 ohms, y que esto aunque signifique menor potencia, es mejor porque la distorción baja bastante.  



Saludos


----------



## srmasacre (Ene 24, 2010)

Si la pata 15 no la conectas, el integrado queda en mute así que arma la etapa que te falta para que ande de lo contrario el integrado no te va a andar, así y todo podes ponerle una llave para que ya te quede la función Mute para cuando quieras tener sonido o no .... la pata 9 de diagnostico es opcional lo que si que el disipador sea bueno porque tiende a levantar mucha temperatura..............................................


----------



## germantoobe (Ene 25, 2010)

srmasacre dijo:


> Si la pata 15 no la conectas, el integrado queda en mute así que arma la etapa que te falta para que ande de lo contrario el integrado no te va a andar, así y todo podes ponerle una llave para que ya te quede la función Mute para cuando quieras tener sonido o no .... la pata 9 de diagnostico es opcional lo que si que el disipador sea bueno porque tiende a levantar mucha temperatura..............................................



Cuando vos decis que el terminal 15 debe estar conectado, te referis al  Vcc o a la masa?
en el caso del conmutaor este pondria al terminal 15 a masa o a el positivo segun se desee?


----------



## Mandrake (Oct 21, 2010)

germantoobe dijo:


> Cuando vos decis que el terminal 15 debe estar conectado, te referis al  Vcc o a la masa?
> en el caso del conmutaor este pondria al terminal 15 a masa o a el positivo segun se desee?



Ese pin se conecta al positivo de la fuente. Aca les dejo este link para que se guien:

http://personales.com/argentina/tresarroyos/www.nano.com/amplificador.htm


----------



## stalker94 (Dic 29, 2010)

hola amigo me llamo fernando y tengo 17años y soy aficinado a la electronica y futuro ingeniero mecatronico(voy a escuela tecnica por eso pase el test se suficiencia)

bueno ya saben como estamos en vacaciones decidi hacer un amplificador mas grande porque tengo uno pedorro y otro echo con un tda 2002

buscando en el foro y en todo la internet encontre este:


http://otro-geek-mas.blogspot.com/2008/11/fotosecuencia-howto-armar-amplificador.html

y me lance y lo hise anda muy jamon 

pero el problema es que al subir el volumen mas o menos un poco antes de la mitad

se cuelgo como si entrara en mute  

*sera porque lo alimento con un tranformador que entrega  12v supuestamente (16 reales)

y 1000ma (1 amper)*

se que nesesita 5 amper pero me dije a mi mismo...... si no me anda con el 

tranfo lo pongo en el auto  y listo



solo estoy usando 2 salidas con dos cajas que tienes 1 parlante de 4Ω y 2 twiter c/u

(seguro esto les va a traer recuerdos a algunos las cajas son de marca *crown* venian junto a un stereo con toca disco)


gracias de ante mano a todos


----------

